# Want Some Great Golf Tips?



## Hit Golf (Sep 9, 2010)

Check out our great Golf Tips!
GolfLifeTV

Click on the Golf Tips Playlist and Enjoy!
Please Comment and let us know how we are doing.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Nice Video*

Hey There,

Checked out the YouTube page.

Very informative first video with some great tips.

Keep up the good work.

Cheers


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I also checked our your videos, very informative and I'm always after anything (and everything) to improve my game. For me pin placement is a really big issue


----------



## Hit Golf (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for checking out the videos. I couldn't get your link to work for me. Send me a link directly to your youtube. Also let me know what you think i can improve on as well. Be sure to Sub me on youtube. I will be posting a lot more videos very soon.


----------

